# Table lamps



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone now where I can buy battery operated lamps for external use? I've seen them in a few outdoor bars/restaurants but my enquiries at the venue have been unsuccessful.

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

furryboots said:


> Anyone now where I can buy battery operated lamps for external use? I've seen them in a few outdoor bars/restaurants but my enquiries at the venue have been unsuccessful.
> 
> Thanks


Ace?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think (please note "think") that I saw something in the Brands for Less shop in Al Ghazal Mall in Satwa in the Tchibo section but I am not sure.


----------



## directlight (Dec 26, 2011)

Try Ikea. I purchased 2 good looking LED battery downlighters for the equivalent of $10.

Pericles


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Table lamps


----------



## andy121 (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought two Wall Lamps and it looks cool

Thanks
Lilindo


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bumping a 6 month thread asking where to buy lamps by saying you bought lamps but not divulging where you bought them from is deliciously stupid. Well done.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Bumping a 6 month thread asking where to buy lamps by saying you bought lamps but not divulging where you bought them from is deliciously stupid. Well done.


That's a bit tough Detective Inspector Thread Police. Never bought anything new and been excited about it? Told someone who you can tell isn't particularly interested but, damm it, today was created just for you and the world is going to know about it?


----------

